

Tell HN: I'm frustrated with Snow Leopard - daveambrose

Probably like many of you, I was excited to hit "purchase" when I heard the news of Snow Leopard's release. I did and now I wish I waited for 10.6.1.<p>Small bugs are annoying me, i.e. Transmission hangs when closes, Cyberduck won't load my server, Expose randomly shakes windows at times, etc. Apple certainly had me sold on the under-the-hood bells and whistles for the OS, but certain applications don't like to play nice.<p>I imagine an update will be coming out in the next few weeks and solve these initial woes. I guess what I'm trying to say is - why did I need to move from Leopard to Snow Leopard when it was working perfectly fine?<p>Are you frustrated with your results thus far? Am I the only one?
======
makecheck
I've seen no such quirks myself, although when moving from Tiger to Leopard I
was one of the people seeing blue screens at boot, and was very angry.
Ultimately, you should never expect all your applications to work on day one;
if you have things that "must" keep working, wait awhile before upgrading the
OS.

For one thing, not all developers have advance access to the OS (like me; I
only find out if my code works when I buy the retail copy of the OS). Even if
a developer _does_ have advance copies, it is possible that a tiny change
between the beta and GM will have unexpected consequences.

Fortunately in my case, I had to change nothing to support Snow Leopard (and I
still support 10.3.9!). But not all apps will be so lucky.

------
kevinherron
Most of the problems you are having sound like a 3rd-party application is at
fault rather than Apple. Maybe they should have been prepared for Snow
Leopard?

The following is admittedly under the guise of "should have been prepared",
but I'll say it anyway:

I think one of the more legitimate complaints is that the upgrade completely
removes Java 5 from your system. Not only that, but they silently remapped all
of the 1.5 entries in /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions to
point at 1.6.

Got a project in Eclipse compiled against a 1.5 JDK? That suddenly doesn't
work. And it may be confusing to some because guess what, you're still setup
as compiling against that Java 5 JDK. It's just being remapped to 1.6 now.

~~~
TomOfTTB
How would you suggest Developers "prepare for Snow Leopard" Even now if you
want to know what was changed you have to scour various web sites which are
making lists based on user tips. Apple certainly didn't put out a press
release saying "hey, this is what we're changing"

I think upgrading to any OS right when it comes out is a little silly so I
don't have much sympathy for those experiencing quirks either but I do have
sympathy for Apple developers who never know what's going to come down the
pike next.

~~~
brown9-2
Actually Apple does give developers (at least, large ones) advance copies of
the OS, API changelists, etc.

It would be irresponsible not to work with vendors that make applications for
your OS to make sure that your user's favorite programs still work in the
latest version of your OS.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Somehow I don't think Cyberduck made the advanced copy list. That's the point.
Sure Microsoft probably got Snow Leopard in advance but a lot of developers
didn't and it's unfair to chastise them for not being prepared when there's no
way they could have been.

That said, I mean no offense but I thought this comment by you was
hilarious...

"It would be irresponsible not to work with vendors that make applications for
your OS to make sure that your user's favorite programs still work in the
latest version of your OS."

I'm not sure if you own an iPhone or not but if you did you'd know Version 3
nuked A LOT of programs.

~~~
squidbot
Anyone who is a premium member of ADC or went to WWDC got an advance copy. You
don't need to "make the advanced copy list."

~~~
TomOfTTB
In fairness I had forgotten that advance copies were handed out at WWDC. But
at the same time the conference was attended by 5,000 people many of which
were journalists so I still don't think that qualifies as "easy for a
developer to get their hands on" (I don't know that it was distributed to ADC
members)

Also, I go back to my original point which is now that Snow Leopard is public
we STILL don't have an official list from Apple of what they changed.

~~~
GHFigs
_we STILL don't have an official list from Apple of what they changed._

[https://developer.apple.com/mac/library/releasenotes/MacOSX/...](https://developer.apple.com/mac/library/releasenotes/MacOSX/WhatsNewInOSX/WhatsNewInOSX.html)

 _This document is not intended as a complete list of features or changes for
each new version of Mac OS X. Instead, it focuses on those features or changes
that affect the development of third-party software, providing overviews of
each along with insight as to how and when you might use them to create your
own software. Wherever possible, this document also provides links to other
Apple conceptual and reference documentation for that feature or change._

You will need a free Apple Developer Connection account to read it, and the
rest of the updated developer documentation.

------
Brian_D
Has anyone else tried opening.. and then saving.. a Quicktime Movie directly
in Safari? This one is a no go. I suppose this is not 'good' user behavior.

All in all Quicktime-X smells bad. In Safari - it won't play much for me. The
same videos that load in QT7.. are either broken icon's or just a blank page
in Safari.

Example.. google some random movies (google: index_of .mov OR .avi)

pick a movie and click away. If the movie loads, "Save as..." is disabled. Now
you say you can just right click on the link and then save as.. yes.. but
sometimes you don't get a nice link to click on. Seems to be a added
'antifeature'.

------
colbyolson
With Transmission, I've found that it helps to pause or remove any active
torrents before quitting the application.

As for 10.6.1, so far the update has been smooth. I have yet to see any
application hiccups, though I haven't really taken it for a true spin. While
the 10.6.1 update is available to ADC Mac-Dev members, I would assume the
update is coming publicly soon enough.

------
GHFigs
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenga>

------
unalone
Transmission hangs on close for me, and I'm running 10.5.

